# HUNTING TEXAS



## Ohio Goose (Nov 12, 2004)

:sniper: Need info on guide services for snow goose hunting Texas. I heard that Pintail Lodge or Paradise Hunt Club are two of the best to hunt out of. Has anyone hunted here before if not where would you hunt?Need info fast.(TALK TO ME TEXAS)

THANKS


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I've hunted out of both of these clubs a couple of different times. We killed geese with both clubs, hard huntin' thou by the time they get there they're dang smart. I would say that Paradise Hunt Club is a little better club than the Pintail Lodge. They are both really good clubs thou. Take your pick.


----------



## mrgoose67 (Nov 4, 2004)

i have hunted at paradise hunt club and pintail also . the food and guides was better in my book at pintail. they also hunt less hunters at pintail than at paradise hunting club . the time we where at paradise they had 13 6 man partys that allot of people ! at pintail there where 4 groups there and we shot more birds. our best hunt in three days was 43 geese and 12 ducks , hope this helps . good luck.


----------



## bighitter04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ive hunted at paradise hunting club before and we shot geese. But they hunt in big groups. Most 10 guys! If you get there late in the season and its only you the guide will pick up some other hunters and guides and its not fun. The guides are nice but they shot for themselves


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

bighitter04 Its sounds like you had to compete with the guides for the shooting. Did they call the shot and then open fire? Did they give the clients the chance to shoot first? Did they shoot a limit for themselves?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Would you mind if I ask how much a trip like that is worth? Just curious on a per day basis? And no, I am not your wife trying to find out what I should spend on her next trip to the mall!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

$150 per gun per 1/2 day to $200 per gun!


----------

